# *POSTPONED* WELSH MEET SUNDAY MARCH 5TH



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Following on from the previous thread, this is the official Welsh meet thread for confirmation of attendees / queries etc.

The date - Sunday 5th March 2006

The time - Mid morning start (tbc)

The route - Rendezvous in Margam / Port Talbot area with a route which will move Northerly on roads previously requested (b3ves :wink: ) taking us into Mid Wales, looping back around and skirting the edges of West Wales.

I'm yet to recce it yet  as an entire drive, but have travelled along most of the roads in the past. I've estimated it to be in the region of 150 - 200 miles but will confirm this.

*Attendees*

*Definates*

DW225 (me)
ObiWan
DGW131
AxlFoley
A3 DFU
V6 TT (probably) :wink: 
TT Law (nearly definate) :roll:

*Maybes*

Head_ed
b3ves
omen666
paulatt
pearce
multiprocess
Waz-TT

Hopefully will be a few others from my area who don't post on here as yet.

I'll find a suitable lunch stop somewhere en-route but I won't be able to fix the weather ok :wink: 

Dave 8)[/b]


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

So the lunch stop won't need too big a car park then? :?

:wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Still hoping to get Dani along A3DFU, so hopefully at least one more


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

The force is strong in this one...... :wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Still hoping to get Dani along A3DFU, so hopefully at least one more


Keep trying :-*


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Less than 4 weeks of trying to go Barry :wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I am feeling the pressure already


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

I maybe up for this. I'll now more closer to the date! But put me down as a maybe!

Regards,
Waz-TT


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

WAZ-TT said:


> I maybe up for this. I'll now more closer to the date! But put me down as a maybe!
> 
> Regards,
> Waz-TT


Done :wink: Hope u can make it!

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I am in


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice one Dani......I guess ObiWan's mind tricks did work on you after all :wink: 

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> Nice one Dani......I guess ObiWan's mind tricks did work on you after all :wink:
> 
> Dave 8)


Its a Force thing :roll:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Say no more :wink: 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Dani......I guess ObiWan's mind tricks did work on you after all :wink:
> ...


I call it gentle persuasion :lol: 
[I shouldn't have got you those playing cards!!!!!!!!!!]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


Star Wars DVD's next then :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


And I thought you'd asked for the purple cards :roll: 
Oh, I see, they are working already :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Purple or Green


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


You know you want purple salad [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

What am I missing here? :? 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DW225 said:


> What am I missing here? :?
> 
> Dave 8)


Only the green salad now :wink: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > What am I missing here? :?
> ...


Oh go on then, Purple salad it is next then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


Purple Salad it will be 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We can't make this now  We now have kids that weekend... best laid plans and all that. 

Maybe the next one Dave 

Don;t forget to do a write-up and take plenty of photos for absoluTTe


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

No worries Mark....I will of course take some pics and do a write up! 

Looks like I'll be doing my recce run this weekend and fitting my Osir Telson so prob won't make the trackday as a spectator 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DW225 said:


> No worries Mark....I will of course take some pics and do a write up!
> 
> Looks like I'll be doing my recce run this weekend and fitting my Osir Telson so prob won't make the trackday as a spectator
> 
> Dave 8)


Dave,

are we going anywhere near the Brecon Beacons? Or the Devil's stair case?? If not I'll take the Jedi Knight and his wife around that area on the way down.

Looking forward to the weekend


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Dani,

I have pm'd you the provisional route details (subject to this weekends recce  )

*Don't read the pm if you want the route to be a surprise! :wink:  *

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DW225 said:


> Dani,
> 
> I have pm'd you the provisional route details (subject to this weekends recce  )
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave

I always like surprises ----> so I will go and read your PM


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I didn't read your PM, Dave, honest. But I really like the route :wink: :roll: 
And I'm sure I've been on all the roads more than once 

Good choice


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> I didn't read your PM, Dave, honest. But I really like the route :wink: :roll:
> And I'm sure I've been on all the roads more than once
> 
> Good choice


Thanks Dani......one aims to please :wink: 

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > No worries Mark....I will of course take some pics and do a write up!
> ...


Its a good job kiTTcaTT only logs on very occassionally............ "his wife"!!!!! The air would be blue :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't read your PM, Dave, honest. But I really like the route :wink: :roll:
> ...


You could please me to if I knew where we were going :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Check your pm m8!

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


Knackered just reading it :lol: , thanks


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . that route's amazing, count me in as a probable!  (Thanks for the invite on PM too)

Dean


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dave,

Put me down as a nearly definate.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Updated first post to reflect both Dean and Steve 

Steve.....not sure if you've seen it "through the grapevine" :wink: but I've pm'd you a route 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dave,

do you have a postcode/address for the meeting place on Sunday?


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Dani,

I was struck down with the now infamous flu bug that's been doing the rounds last weekend (man flu I here the ladies say  ) so couldn't do the recce.

I'm doing it this Saturday without fail so will post complete final details Saturday afternoon.

Meeting point is at the entrance of Margam Country Park, near Port Talbot (J38 of the M4 I believe) - but if you're coming down through Mid Wales I can meet you before that!

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DW225 said:


> Meeting point is at the entrance of Margam Country Park, near Port Talbot (J38 of the M4 I believe) - but if you're coming down through Mid Wales I can meet you before that!
> 
> Dave 8)


Dave,

I'm not exactly sure yet what we're doing and where we're staying Sat night. I'll discuss it with Barry&Sue tomorrow and let you know


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

ok Dani....Let's hope we haven't got too much snow by next weekend! :wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> ok Dani....Let's hope we haven't got too much snow by next weekend! :wink:
> 
> Dave 8)


We like snow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dave, just read my last post on this one 
[page 3 - oops  ]

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=57106


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

really don't think we'll be needing snow boots for the Welsh meet :wink: 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DW225 said:


> really don't think we'll be needing snow boots for the Welsh meet :wink:
> 
> Dave 8)


Oh, for the warm south [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I suppose all things are relative :wink:  LOL

Dave 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Can someone PM me the route please :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

you have pm m8 

Dave 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice one m8 :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok,

Recce'd the route yesterday and it's a very nice drive 

I've slightly amended the third leg of the route as it was getting a bit too long I think (it ended up being 220ish miles, and took just over 4 hours) but the road I chose was fantastic! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'll be pm'ing everyone the route tonight.

I think a 10 o'clock meet for a 10.30 start at Margam will be ok.

Dave 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I've now pm'd everyone who has both confirmed attendance, and those who have expressed an interest, the new meeting time and route details etc.

Hopefully a few more of the maybes may become definates!!! :wink: 

Dave 8)


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

wellli should be there, although i'll have to see if GF will be comming, would any one mind if a mate taged allong in a Lupo?


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

AxlFoley said:


> wellli should be there, although i'll have to see if GF will be comming, would any one mind if a mate taged allong in a Lupo?


No worries from me m8.

Dave 8)


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Regrettably I think we may have to consider postponing this weekends Welsh meet 

When I recce'd the route we had no snow at home but the roads over Treorchy / Hirwaun etc. had quite a bit. Today's scene outside my house is......



















With this in mind I would imagine that the mountain roads are going to be pretty bad, and I'm not prepared to put myself or anyone else at risk of an incident due to the conditions.

The forecast for the area is more snow for the rest of the week.....it COULD be ok by the weekend, but for those of you who are travelling down from further afield it would be pretty short notice to give a yes or no? :?

What's everyone elses opinion on this?

Dave 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

It's pretty bad in Llantrisant and surrounding areas this morning, Cardiff and Newports ok though. I'm local so I'll aim to go still but see what it's like by Saturday and give a local summary if you like?

Some of these proposed roads are pretty crazy at the best of times (drivers roads right!) so we don't need any snow or ice thrown in.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> Some of these proposed roads are pretty crazy at the best of times (drivers roads right!) so we don't need any snow or ice thrown in.


Exactly my thoughts Dean. An update from your end on Saturday would be most helpful, but Dani and Barry are travelling down on Saturday morning so we may have to make a decision before the weekend...gutted 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dean&Dave,

as it is only Wednesday today - why not wait until Friday afternoon and see what the weather is like. Conditions can change quickly.

I am happy if you want to postpone the run as I am also no fan of putting anyone at risk!! However, when I did my run last Sunday, a lot of the roads we used were closed due to snow even two days before the run.

See how it goes?


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Dani,

I'm more than happy to wait until friday afternoon / early evening to make the decision.

I was just thinking mainly of yourself and Barry as you have the furthest to travel / hotel to book etc.

If both yourself and Barry are happy for the decision to be made on Friday night then I'm ok with it too!!!

Been looking forward to this (especially after last weekends recce) so hopefully we'll be ok by Friday! 

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We really need to decide Thursday night, sorry to be a pain, if the cruise is off then I will need time to make other plans.

I must say I agree, no need chance things if the roads are not safe. We really want to enjoy the scenery as much as the drive so white knuckles are not appropriate looking out for snow patches or black ice.

We will have plenty of time to do other runs once the cold snap has blown over because we now have Dave to re-organise them [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> We really need to decide Thursday night, sorry to be a pain, if the cruise is off then I will need time to make other plans.
> 
> I must say I agree, no need chance things if the roads are not safe. We really want to enjoy the scenery as much as the drive so white knuckles are not appropriate looking out for snow patches or black ice.
> 
> We will have plenty of time to do other runs once the cold snap has blown over because we now have Dave to re-organise them [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


That's what I was thinking Barry......there'll be plenty more planned and this will only be postponed to the next available weekend in the TTOC events diary (if necessary).

The roads and scenery are fantastic......but as you quite rightly say, on the long fast stretches I wouldn't like to catch an icy patch with the power down......someone could end up seeing a LOT more of the scenery than they'd originally planned 

And as I type.....here comes the snow again!!!










Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Pleased to see you got the washing in, good man


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL yeah...... the two dogs are out in it now though.....they're like a pair of children!!!!! :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't forget about me............. I will be travelling as far as ObiWan & A3DFU.............. to get to the meet


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> Don't forget about me............. I will be travelling as far as ObiWan & A3DFU.............. to get to the meet


Yes but will you be making yuorself known this time :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget about me............. I will be travelling as far as ObiWan & A3DFU.............. to get to the meet
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :wink:

I will give you a clue............. I will be in a TT


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


Let me guess......................... a red one


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


my cover is blown  but not my identity 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


I will find you, you will be the only one attending without TTOC badges and in a red TT, you are making it to easy for me now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm happy to agree with any decission made, either Thursday or Friday.
The main thing is to be *SAFE*


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll keep checking back to see the outcome, i was really looking forward to the run


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I think everyone is keen for this to go ahead, but safety is the key factor.

I'm sure none of us want to risk personal injury or damage to our TTs for the sake of postponing for a couple of weekends if necessary.

Dave 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Just taken this picture










Now who making it easy :lol: :lol: :wink:

Picture taken at 22:38


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Just taken this picture










Now who making it easy :lol: :lol: :wink:

Picture taken at 22:38[/quote]

Yeh so it is snowing in stoke :? :? :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

davidg...........Yeh so it is snowing in stoke

So my TT is white instead of red

Now he will be confused


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> davidg...........Yeh so it is snowing in stoke
> 
> So my TT is white instead of red
> 
> Now he will be confused


Here is your latest pic .


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

davidg said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > davidg...........Yeh so it is snowing in stoke
> ...


:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> davidg...........Yeh so it is snowing in stoke
> 
> So my TT is white instead of red
> 
> Now he will be confused


Confused, who me, never, come on, how many red and white TT's can there be anyway


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> I think everyone is keen for this to go ahead, but safety is the key factor.
> 
> I'm sure none of us want to risk personal injury or damage to our TTs for the sake of postponing for a couple of weekends if necessary.
> 
> Dave 8)


Sorry Dave, the odds are so low on this clearing and I need to make a decision. I just booked the builder for fitting new patio doors Sunday after looking at the weather forecast.

I look forward to the next date


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave................. unfortunately I am going to pass on this one 

But definitely put my name down for future meets  :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree Barry.

Taking into account the conditions which remain today and the forecast for the next few days, I think it would be best to postpone for a couple of weeks 

I'll check through the other planned events for the next few weeks and see where we can slot in a re-arranged meet.

Still gutted though 

Dave 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

DW225 said:


> I agree Barry.
> 
> Taking into account the conditions which remain today and the forecast for the next few days, I think it would be best to postpone for a couple of weeks
> 
> ...


Dave........... I know how you feel 

And your efforts have been much appreciated :wink:

Look forward to the rerange meet


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . all snow gone from the Rhondda (Treorchy) and surrounding areas today, not sure on Brecon though.

Dean


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Dean,

Whilst I don't doubt that as far up as Treorchy the snow has cleared, I'm sure that over the top of the Hirwaun and over to Brecon will still be a bit dodgy :?

Watch this space for re-arranged date 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A wise decision, Dave, to cancel the meet.
Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

It's not _cancelled_, it's _postponed_! :wink: 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DW225 said:


> It's not _cancelled_, it's _postponed_! :wink:
> 
> Dave 8)


Muuaahhhh [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

DW225 said:


> I agree Barry.
> 
> Taking into account the conditions which remain today and the forecast for the next few days, I think it would be best to postpone for a couple of weeks
> 
> ...


Bummer - I was in the Rhondda valley yesterday and it was clear and sunny

Forecast for Sunday is sunny too


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

b3ves said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Barry.
> ...


. . . hey Rob, if you're round we could always go for a quick blast? Be nice to catch up and see that Beemer!

Dean


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looking at the weather today it's _possible_ we could have run this 

It's still only just above freezing though so couldn't say for sure what the roads over the top of Hirwaun / Brecon would be like as far as ice goes? :?

Hopefully everyone can appreciate my concerns mid week for the weather that was initially forecast for this weekend.....re-schedule will be ASAP 

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> Looking at the weather today it's _possible_ we could have run this
> 
> It's still only just above freezing though so couldn't say for sure what the roads over the top of Hirwaun / Brecon would be like as far as ice goes? :?
> 
> ...


Dave, our weather forecasters are not exactly the most accurate in the world, you can only go with the info you have at the time. Still 9 months of the year to fit other runs into


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


I went for plan b and got absolutely blatted last night, getting to bed at 4.00am. Next time I have the car over in Wales I'll give you a shout.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

b3ves said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


. . . hey, I'll look forward to it matey, you do that! 

Brecon was amazing today BTW, the scenery was breathtaking, just got back and my spanking clean Porker (cleaned for 2 hrs this morning) is now a salty pork scratching! :lol:

Thanks for the route via PM it came in handy!

Cheers

Dean
PS Think I've actually fallen in love with my Coxster!! :roll:  . . . love affairs never last though! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

At least I got my new patio doors fitted instead


----------

